# Stihl FR86, any ideas? Worth restoring?



## markko234 (May 14, 2022)

Hi good day everyone. I have this old Stihl brush cutter that has been sitting in the store for almost more than a decade. Tried to Google for its information but found none. I would like to ask for everyone's expert opinion here if this brush cutter is worth restoring? I'll upload a few pictures for your reference. Please advise, thank you everyone!


----------



## DND 9000 (May 15, 2022)

I think it worth restoring this machine. But because of it`s age it could be difficult to find the right spare parts. The carburetor doesn`t look original to me on this machine. FS 86 and FR 86 had Walbro WT-45 or WT-112 on it from the factory, at least to my information.


----------

